# Small & Limited Bear Tooth Woods Group Buy Feeler...



## Timbo (Sep 8, 2011)

Closed - We've reached the limit for this group buy. 

Since I did not get a huge rush of people signing up for this, I decided to go ahead and accept the folks who did show interest, so that we can get this show on the road.  

Thank you.

I was wondering if anyone was interested in a limited group buy from Bear Tooth Woods (BTW).  The limitations are:


The size of this group buy will be limited to the first ten (10) respondents who are willing to purchase a minimum of 10 pen kits.
Only pen kits and associated tubes and bushings will be included in this buy.

The combination of a *10 kit minimum *and *10 buyers *will guarantee the *maximum discount for any pen kit *that BTW sells.

I would try to launch the buy within a week of confirming enough interest.

This is just a feeler to judge interest...I will *NOT* be signing up folks in this thread.

If I find there is enough interest I will create a subsequent post for soliciting group buy members.  Thanks.


_If anyone is wondering why I'm limiting this buy to 10 people there are two reasons.  This is my first time running a group buy, and I have a string of 4 shows coming up that are only 1 week apart.  My tiny brain can only handle so much._


----------



## warreng8170 (Sep 8, 2011)

I would be interested.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Sep 8, 2011)

And I would be too


----------



## Silverado (Sep 8, 2011)

Count me in please

Thanks


----------



## hehndc (Sep 8, 2011)

I would be in for 20 Elegant Seirras.

steve


----------



## rkimery (Sep 8, 2011)

Count me in this one!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Sep 9, 2011)

Wish some more folks would sign up


----------



## kenlicciardello (Sep 9, 2011)

I would be interested. 

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd be in. This really should be a tentative sign-up thread, though. I don't see anyone getting upset if 10 people said "I'm in", but you decided not to go through with it, for whatever reason. I'd hate to be one of the few that posted willingness here though, getting things going, only to miss the actual sign-up thread later on. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Timbo (Sep 9, 2011)

Chatham PenWorks said:


> I'd be in. This really should be a tentative sign-up thread, though. I don't see anyone getting upset if 10 people said "I'm in", but you decided not to go through with it, for whatever reason. I'd hate to be one of the few that posted willingness here though, getting things going, only to miss the actual sign-up thread later on. Just my 2 pennies.



So noted.  I did read the Group Buy process instructions, and I talked to the group buy coordinator before starting this process.  I believe I'm following the guidelines.  That said, we're not getting an overwhelming response, I think everyone who said they were in so far, is quite likely to be in.


----------



## Timbo (Sep 9, 2011)

We're not getting an overwhelming response, but I'm still inclined to run this buy if folks are willing to buy more than the 10 kit minimum.

I'd like to get an idea of how few participants we need to actually run this buy, while still meeting the 100 kit total. 

If you already responded that you would like to participate in this buy, please post the minimum number of kits your willing to buy.

If you are just signing up, as well as acknowledging that you would like to participate in the buy, also indicate the minimum number of kits you're willing to commit to.

I'm including my self, I can commit to buying 15 kits.

Thanks all.


----------



## chrisk (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Tim,
Count me in too, for at least 15 kits.
Thanks for initiating this group buy.
Christos.


----------



## dtswebb (Sep 9, 2011)

Tim -

Count me in.  Ernie's tops to deal with.

Matthew


----------



## dtswebb (Sep 9, 2011)

Tim -

Sorry - I meant to include that I would be in for 15 to 20 kits.

Matthew


----------



## Timbo (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow...how quickly things change around here. Looks like we'll get to 10 if I exercise a little more patience.

We have 8 committed.  I'll take 2 more in addition to Chatham PenWorks should he decide to sign up.


----------



## rkimery (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd be for at least 15-20 kits


----------



## Silverado (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi

I am willing to commit to 20-30 kits.

Thanks -Tim


----------



## warreng8170 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Tim, I'll be good for at least 15.


----------



## hehndc (Sep 9, 2011)

Tim:

I would be in for 20 at least.  depends on the discount we will get as a group.  I assume the discount will be at least 21%.

steve


----------



## Timbo (Sep 9, 2011)

hehndc said:


> Tim:
> 
> I would be in for 20 at least.  depends on the discount we will get as a group.  I assume the discount will be at least 21%.
> 
> steve



The maximum discount you get depends on which kit you buy.  Check BTW website for each model kit you intend to buy.  You'll see the maximum possible discount listed.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Sep 9, 2011)

At least ten for me.


----------



## Timbo (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd like to get one more person to sign up but...*we currently have the committment for over 100 kits at this point.  

Who will be the next person to sign up and bring the solicitation portion of this group buy to a close.  Hurry and save some bucks...some kits are as much as 25% off with the maximum discount.*


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm good for 15.


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 9, 2011)

I can be counted to be in!


----------



## tomas (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm on board.
Tomas


----------



## kenlicciardello (Sep 9, 2011)

I can commit to 15 kits.

Ken


----------



## Timbo (Sep 9, 2011)

We have reached our limit for this group buy.  This post will be closed to further updates.

The active Group buy post can be found here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1280793#post1280793

Thank you.


----------

